# Gay Marriage Demonstration Planned For Salt Lake Temple



## Blue Tick (Nov 7, 2008)

The blind protesting the blind...


Gay Marriage Demonstration Planned For Salt Lake Temple




> We think that for a church that is brazen about declaring that we should have free agency and it's the greatest gift from God, they are intent on limiting the free agency of other people," said Jacob Whipple.


----------



## Curt (Nov 7, 2008)

There's nothing gay about homosexual marriage - or any other homosexual activity.


----------

